# Help designing a shelf



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

I have to design and mount a shelf over the pass way between the kitchen and the dining room for my wife.
She wants to put all her antique kitchen label tin cans on it. (baking soda, flour ect. ect..)
The shelf will be around 4' long and the total space to the ceiling is 20". The tallest tins are 9 " high. 
I have searched but haven't seen anything that exciting. 
Anyone have an idea to share? Photos are always great.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is something I made. It is definitely longer than you need but may you can use the idea.


----------



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

Lew,
nice job. How did you make that middle support?
it looks like the two side shelves but up against the support. How are they attached to that support?
Thanks


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

The shelves sit in a dado on each side of the center support. The center support does not have the "upper portion" like the end pieces. Each end piece also has a dado to support the shelves. The top of the shelves have a groove routed the entire length to act as a plate groove plus they have a small rail attached near the front to prevent anything from sliding off.

Hope this helps.

Lew


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

My mantle can be used as a shelf, coat rack, or upside down, possibly with different ends, or no ends like Schroeder did. If you're not into Arts & Crafts style, what about a simple crown molding with a flat top hanging over. You can return it into the wall on the ends for a nice, classic look. I would use a French cleat to hang it if possible.


----------



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

I had to make something fast this weekend because the counters were filling up with antique tins.
Here's what I ended up doing. I used some extra crown which is the same as on the cabinets.
















quick and inexpensive
Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is one that I made for above the window. I also have another above a door opening shown below.


----------

